# Caning a rocking chair seat



## shawn dooley (Jul 4, 2016)

Anyone know someone who can help with this repair.or anyone know where I can get a class on caning


----------



## turkeykirk (Jul 6, 2016)

Look up J.C. Campbell folk school. They have classes on chair caning. Great place!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 6, 2016)

Might be cheaper to learn how yourself.  I've heard it's really expensive to have it done.


----------



## state159 (Jul 7, 2016)

Usually chairs are worth re-caning, even if you can find someone to do it. I had 6 chairs that needed re-caning but I made plywood bottoms and had a local upholstery shop make some cushions and covers and attach them to the plywood. They did a great job for about $45-50 per seat. I attached the plywood seats to the ladder back chairs myself. The other real option was to trash the chairs.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 7, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> Look up J.C. Campbell folk school. They have classes on chair caning. Great place!



x2 on the John Campbell folk school.  It is located just across the state line in Brasstown, North Carolina.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 7, 2016)

Shawn, I think I have a "how to book" on chair caning and probably some caning materials as well.  Let me look.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 18, 2016)

OK, I have found it.
I have a book written in 1917 on seat weaving.  This is the 3rd edition printed in 1940.  It is a how to book that covers hand caning, cane webbing, rush weaving, Reed and Splint weaving, and some fancier caning patterns.

I would be happy to lend you the book.

You can learn a great deal here:  http://restorationsupplies.com/handwovencane.html


----------



## B. White (Jul 18, 2016)

My mother's family used to get paid 5 cents per chair (I think) when they were kids.  Sadly I didn't learn how from them, but it may have given them bad memories anyway, since this is how they fed themselves in the '30s and what they had to do to get by.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Jul 25, 2016)

Heritage Chair Caning in Maysville Ga is just down the road from you. Jay Okelley is the owner, went to school with his son. Look them up online.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 25, 2016)

my mom has done some caning of chair seats, but it is slow go.  I bet if they charged minimum wage and supplies, it would cost 400 a seat. BTW, My mom does not work on other peoples chairs.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 26, 2016)

Shawn dooley, you are welcome even if not interested.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 9, 2016)

Unless you're just wanting to do it the old school way I think most/many folks use pre-woven materials for chair caning these days. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/50B61/12-CONVENTIONAL-WEAVE-24W.aspx?gclid=CPr6nsuPtM4CFdgDgQodTrMOgw


----------

